# Mail vorgelesen bekommen?!



## funnytommy (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Hab mal ne Frage!
Ich bekomme immer sehr lange Text-Mail und da habe ich mir gedacht dass ich diese nicht immer so mühselig lesen muss, wäre ein Programm, dass sie mir vorlest von Vorteil!
Weis jemand von euch den Namen eines solchen Programms?
Habs schon mit einer Suchmaschine probiert, hab aber nicht genau gewuss nach was ich eigentlich suchen soll!

Vielen Dant schon eimal jetzt!

ft


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (15. Juni 2004)

www.webspeech.de  heisst das Produkt was Du suchst.

Es gibt auch ne Demo Version zum freien Download, wo du den Text in der eMail dann markieren kannst und er wird dir entweder von männlichen oder weiblichen Stimmen vorgelesen.

Sogar Dialekte wie "Hessisch babbeln" ist möglich ;-)

Gruß


----------

